# 12Volt tyre inflators



## brenbo

Hi Folks,
There are a number of 12V tyre inflators available from various places, (Halfords, Ebay etc), the type which plug into your cigarette lighter.
The pressures they are supposed to reach is up to about 100PSI.
Does anyone use one of these for their MH? Will they really be man enough to reach (say) 65PSI.
I tried to use the pump at our local Tesco, (The type where you set the pressure you want), but it didn't go high enough!!

All advice gratefully received.......


----------



## 94639

Hi Brenbo

WE have a heavy duty model which we purchased from Halfords, have used it for about a year now with no problems. It plugs into the cigarette lighter in the dash, you connect it to the tyre valve , set the psi and away it goes. I always check the pressure with a proper gauge after inflation for safety sake, so far it has been spot on.

Brisey


----------



## Don_Madge

brenbo said:


> Hi Folks,
> There are a number of 12V tyre inflators available from various places, (Halfords, Ebay etc), the type which plug into your cigarette lighter.
> The pressures they are supposed to reach is up to about 100PSI.
> Does anyone use one of these for their MH? Will they really be man enough to reach (say) 65PSI.
> I tried to use the pump at our local Tesco, (The type where you set the pressure you want), but it didn't go high enough!!
> 
> All advice gratefully received.......


Hi Brenbo

I've had one for years, I extended the cable so I could inflate the rear tyres on a Laika 400I.

It has no problem inflating my rear tyres up to 4.5 bars.

It gets used by other people more than I use it, but I could not do without it now. I always check the pressure with a gauge after using the compressor.

Don


----------



## 88933

*Tyre Inflators*

Hi Brenbo and all, yep I had one of those inflators you plug into the ciggy lighter socket, used it for years with no problems with the car, but when I used ours with the van, a Swift Suntor 600s, it ,well gave up the ghost and siezed 8O 
anyway I went over the top and bought me a unit which now does several things, its from a firm called ring, the inflator has an output of 250 psi, it also has an inbuilt Inverter (300 watt) has its own internal lead acid battery, so can be used to jump start a vehicle, also has a built in flourescent light, and can be charged whilst travelling via the ciggy light socket, not cheap mind you, had it from Motorworld, cost £99.99, but gives me peace of mind in difficult situations,
its the Rpp135 Powerpack, oh and the internal battery is a 20Ah, not quite sure how long this will last, but the unit does have warning lights on the side to indicate battery power.

Mike


----------



## BERTHA

I did not realise until earlier this week when I decided to check the air pressure in the tyres before we go away next week.

However, I must have gone in to 5 garages and could either not get close to the pump or the pressure only went up to 60psi

In the end I decide to run up the A3 where I new there was a motorway type garage and found one in the lorry area.

Is it always this difficult, how do lorries manage?

Also, I have a tag axle and all 6 tyres we pumped to 5.5 bar but in the book it said for the tag axle tyres the pressure should be 3.5

This is a really big difference, anyone know why?

Ta

B


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi B

Some one might correct me but an MH is like the commercial vehicle that it is based on running at maybe 75% loaded. So the tyre pressures will be the same as the commercial vehicle recomend for fully loaded. The other reason may be that the default tyre for the commercial vehicle is differant to the one that you have fitted, and if they are "camping car tyres" they may be rated for a higher pressure.

I have continental vanco's on my van and the pressures are 63 front and 65 rear.

I forget what the bar's are 4 and 4 point something i think.

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644

sorry brenbo

I mean't to reply to your post as well.

I got one of the halfords pump thingy's, it was 30 quid ish.

It pumps my tyres up to 65 psi, a bit slow, but had it 4 months or so no problem.

there was a post on here about these pumps, where someone had had one of them but was looking for something better as they had killed their halfords pump.

I think Detourer came up with a commerciall type pump that he used on his 4 x 4 vehicles but might be dreaming.

have a search for pump or inflator or tyre inflator or tyre pump on the forums

Dave


----------



## BERTHA

Thanks Dave

I was a little confused because on the Mich Camper tyres it tells you the pressure, 5.5

And even in the Burster Handbook it says 5.5 all round, However, if you have a tag axle same tyre size but the rear is 3.5 and the front 5.5

Clearly the tag axle is making a difference but not sure why such a great difference

Many thanks
B


----------



## james

Hi Brenbo,
It might be worth being aware that most of these tyre inflaters are not designed to inflate flat tyres but just to top them up. They may go up to very high pressures but only pump a very small amoun to air. Some of them have thermal trips and some warn you not to use them for more than 10 minutes at a time with a long cooling off period. It could take many hours to pump a tyre from flat.
James


----------



## Scotjimland

James is correct, I always carry a good old fashioned foot pump, never lets you down :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *Jim*. Have you ever tried pumping up an RV tyre with a 12v inflator never mind a Foot pump? :roll:


----------



## zulurita

I bought my 12v tyre inflator from Halfords and it works fine for keeping them topped up. I have a bit of difficulty reaching the rear tyres but usually manage it. I didn't know how to extend the wire?

I also keep a foot pump just in case!


----------



## Scotjimland

johnsandywhite said:


> Hi *Jim*. Have you ever tried pumping up an RV tyre with a 12v inflator never mind a Foot pump? :roll:


Nope, and I hope I never have to ... lol 
Begs the question though, if it's that flat it must be punctured. I use the foot pump mainly for the bikes, beats a cycle pump any day :wink:


----------



## Bazbro

My little pump is a 200psi version, so well able to handle the pressures of tyres and suspension (which can go up to 90psi or thereabouts).

On many forecourts (mainly the larger ones) you may spot a lonely pump well away from all the others. This is probably a diesel pump for larger, commercial vehicles - ideal for us m/homers. Apart from the fact that it's often a bit messy in this area (spilled diesel), there is sometimes an airline alongside, that pumps to a higher pressure than the nearby car version. I've also known one to be free, whereas the car one nearby cost 20p!


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *Jim*. The problem with RV tyres comes along when you are parked up for any length of time and the weather is hot/cold/hot/cold etc. They do deflate over time. It may pay to check and top up before a long journey. I had a double blow-out due to the tyre pressures (recommended by the RV dealer) were incorrect. 

Just a point. I don't think it's actually the pressure that an inflator will pump to. But the actual volume of air it needs to move to pump up a large Tyre. That's the problme with the larger RV's.


----------



## Scotjimland

Indeed John , good advice, I always give mine a good kick before a journey :wink: 

Seriously, I'm fastidious about checking, a blow out would prove to be rather expensive.


----------



## Detourer

Hi Road-Runner

Quite right. That was some time ago. Good memory.

The pumps we used and still use where called Truck-Air and came from the US........Alfred Murrey was the inporter and as far as I know still sells them via some of the 4x4 mags..........when I got ours (bought 6) they were around £50....fan cooled and all that......great. Coincidentally I have been using one every day for about a week.......slow puncture on a car..........must get it fixed....manana!


----------



## 89122

Hi you will find it here >>>>>>>>>>http://www.4x4winches.com/truckair.htm

£58.oo plus vat

Eddie


----------



## Road_Runner_644

Hi

What a great thread that gets to the proven answer with 6 or 7 shots.

The halfords thingy i have only works for about 15 mins, until the cigar lighter bit is so hot, that it could burn you.

I'd agree with with what James said and others implied, if you have to go from flat, that yank job looks the business to me.

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite

I have to agree *rapido*. That looks to be the business. Might have to buy me one of those. :wink:


----------



## 91929

Ours is from Halfords 
Got it about 5 years back 
Max pressure on gauge is 150psI + ????Atms

but as my hand held pressure gauge is in PSI dont bother with ATMS
Cant remember the make
Chose it cause it had the longest lead, so that we could reach the rear wheels without using an extension lead

Has worked OK up to now (we go up to 65psi) Doesnt get hot at all
and always check all 4 tyres at same time ( well one after the other really)

Comes in a plastic carrier case with a reflective trianle & light on it

Always use a seperate hand held (digital) pressure gauge to check the value - The 2 inch dia gauge is not much use


----------



## Hymie

*Truck Air*

We have one of the Truck Air inflators - its very robust - has a 5 year warranty - ( i think its actually 7 years - but i lost the sheet from the box) - and is able to pump up almost anything easily.

I ordered it from the usa when the dollar was very weak - and still saved around £20 even with a high postage charge.

Definitely worth having one.


----------



## Bazbro

Yes, Hymie, I noticed that they only cost around £36 (retail) in the States.


----------



## 100512

I was looking for an automatoc one of these compressors the only one I can find that goes up to 100PSI is this.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealey-Compressor-12V-Preset-Automatic/dp/B000RO7PUW

They do a non audio Heavy Duty pump for about £36 also.

Any one know if there are other alternatives ?

Dave


----------



## 100512

The Sealy compressor has arrived now. Its worked fine up to 5.5bar. took about 8 mins to get from 4.5bar to 5.5bar on the motorhome. No problems yet. Its does get reasnobly hot on a long run but for top ups and maintaining the MH i think it will be fine. it says it should be left to cool down after 10 mints working.

Its the only one I could find that is rated up to 100psi with auto switch off.

Dave


----------



## BargainHunter

Hi Guys,

I've just seen this, thought it might be useful at £52.75 plus VAT
http://planet.farnell.com/email/cpc/WebOffers/octdaily_02lp.htm

Malcolm


----------

